# 1 Year Analog Free!



## JB1987 (24/3/14)

Hi guys

Not sure if this post is in the right place, mods please feel free to move it. So I've been vaping for 1 year today, what an incredible journey this has been so far. When I first purchased an Ego kit and in hindsight some terrible juice, I could never have imagined what this new hobby would become. The excitement, addiction, enthusiasm, knowledge and most of all the community has been an amazing change in my life.

Thank you to all the dedicated members on the forum and thank you to all the vendors who continuously supply quality gear and amazing juices. I'm really looking forward to what the future of vaping is yet to bring!

When in doubt, have a vape...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/3/14)

Congrats! It's inspirational for a noob like me to know this journey can keep going and doesn't stop when the shine wears off  Still have a long way to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

That is an incredible milestone! Congrats, hope you reward yourself! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (24/3/14)

Congrats meneer 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

well done bro!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Congrats dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Awesome milestone! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (24/3/14)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Well done!, I hope I will be able to post same next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (24/3/14)

gratz dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (24/3/14)

Congrats and well done!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Happy 1 year @JB1987 

Great achievement. Not too many people around here who can claim 1 year on vaping. 

Id like to ask the following questions if I may:
- Would you say it became easier as you went along?
- Has your nic strength come down? What are you on now?
- Do you ever see yourself stopping vaping altogether?

All the best


----------



## JB1987 (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> Happy 1 year @JB1987
> 
> Great achievement. Not too many people around here who can claim 1 year on vaping.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver , much appreciated. It definitely became easier over time, I almost never crave an analog anymore and when I do I just remember how bad it tasted the last time I took a drag. As to the nic strength, I started with 18mg and I'm now down to 6mg in the Kayfun or Igo-l and 9mg if I'm using a clearo tank, although I could probably push through with 6mg if I had too.

I have thought about whether I would stop vaping eventually and I honestly don't know. At the moment I'm enjoying it too much as it has become more of a hobby than a smoking replacement, it occupies my hands and my mind which is really positive for me. I guess the answer would be that at the moment I have absolutely no intention of giving up vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/14)

Congrats JB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Thanks for the great replies. 

Much appreciated. 

All the best and hoping your second year of vaping is even better than the first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (24/3/14)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> Congratulations!


Ah, are you the Super Frog?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Well done jb. Here's to more good years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/3/14)

Awesome . Congrats on the 1year . Keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/14)

Congratulations Bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

